# New Government edict



## vince13 (Jun 9, 2010)

I understand that the Government are worried that English men's willies are shrinking and have issued a warning that anyone with a willy less than three inches in length MUST hang at least one small red and white flag out of their car window - have you seen any evidence of this in your travels ?


----------



## am64 (Jun 9, 2010)

hehhehehheee epidemic around here !!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 9, 2010)

But what does it mean if you hang a BIG one out the window of a house? 

(a flag that is)

Andy


----------



## vince13 (Jun 9, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> But what does it mean if you hang a BIG one out the window of a house?
> 
> (a flag that is)
> 
> Andy




I'm slightly worried about this Andy as our neighbour (whom I thought had far better taste) has done just this - or rather attached the large flag to the railings at the front of his house.  I haven't told him of the new Govt edict yet for fear of Rooney-like reactions........


----------



## Monica (Jun 9, 2010)

Our neighbour's willy must be minute!! He has an enormous flag in the window and 2 flags on his car. What about the ladies??? His wife has 2 flags on her car too!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2010)

I have seen loads of cars with two flags flying, what does this mean? Also confused about large flags flying from houses too


----------



## VBH (Jun 10, 2010)

vince13 said:


> anyone with a willy less than three inches in length MUST hang at least one small red and white flag out of their car window:



For each inch less, add one extra flag


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2010)

VBH said:


> For each inch less, add one extra flag



Does that mean I must put three flags out?


----------



## vince13 (Jun 10, 2010)

Monica said:


> Our neighbour's willy must be minute!! He has an enormous flag in the window and 2 flags on his car. What about the ladies??? His wife has 2 flags on her car too!



Monica, you're just being silly now ...........


----------



## Monica (Jun 10, 2010)

vince13 said:


> Monica, you're just being silly now ...........



you got me!!

(Just noticed today, that they also have 3 of those car flags put up on the fence too)


----------



## Caroline (Jun 14, 2010)

Waiting for the bus this morning, one house had 3 big flags and about a dozen little flags. I couldn't help feeling sorry for the couple, unless they have other things that are larger?


----------



## Monica (Jun 14, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Waiting for the bus this morning, one house had 3 big flags and about a dozen little flags. I couldn't help feeling sorry for the couple, unless they have other things that are larger?



So, I'm not the only silly one then......


----------

